# Backpack and Harness



## SitkatheGSD (Aug 24, 2017)

Do you put a pack/harness on your GSD?

I want to get one for 70lb, 10 month old Sitka. We do a ton of hiking and will be doing longer hiking/camping trips come summer. I would love for him to carry his own water, bowl, treats, etc.

I'm looking now at the "One Tigris Tactical Dog Training Molle Vest Harness and the Life Union 2 in 1 Service Dog Harness.

I want the harness to have detachable bags, and be able to withstand Sitka's free roam through the forest. 

I definitely prefer the look on the One Tigris Tactical belt, but I wonder about the quality and breathability.

What do you use, why do you like it, and what tips do you have?

Finally, I am in Canada, so something available on Amazon.ca is best. Chewy.com does not ship to canada.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm not familiar with either, but it doesn't look like you can fit much in that first one. There is definitely more capacity with the second one, but from the pictures on Amazon I can't tell if it fits on the dog the way I'd want. It's safest to have the bulk of the weight over the dog's shoulders rather than across the back.

Ruffwear is my favorite brand, and although pricey, they are very good quality. The Palisades pack is basically their Webmaster Harness, with removable packs: https://www.amazon.com/Ruffwear-Pal...1514305419&sr=8-2&keywords=ruffwear+palisades

Here is Keefer wearing his:









He's 80 pounds and a medium fits perfectly.


----------



## SitkatheGSD (Aug 24, 2017)

Interesting. I didn't know that weight should be over hte shoulders. In fact, I was specifically looking at backpacks where the weight was distributed over the whole back. That's good to know.

That backpack costs more than twice as much as the two I was looking at! I'm okay with a higher price point, IF the product and brand are of higher quality. The capacity looks great, with the built in bladder. But, the fabric doesn't look like it would be easy to repair if it were torn.... Have you dealt with the company at all, in terms of errors or replacement parts?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

The reason I don't (personally) care for some of the heavy duty "tactical" styles is that the pack itself is VERY heavy, and even MORE heavy when wet.

If you are going to be doing overnights / real mileage, every ounce should count. If you decide your dog will carry 6 lbs, I'd rather have a 1lb pack with 5lbs gear. If the pack itself is 5lbs? Forget it - you aren't coming out ahead. You're just wearing the dog out. 

The weight of the gear will decrease as the trip goes on (food, fuel, fire starters) but the weight of the pack is a constant. 

I'm a fan of Ruffwear's Approach - I've tried a number of others, but the weight/capacity/durability balance isn't as good for what I prefer.

Weigh the pack, then get it soaking wet and weigh it again - that alone has ruled out a lot of gear, for me.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've used Ruffwear packs for many years. That's actually Keef's second Ruffwear, he had an old style Approach prior to that, and after I got Halo an Approach I liked the design changes so much that I bought him a new pack too. I've never had a problem with the fabric tearing, it's very tough. And if it gets muddy or dirty I throw it in the wash and drip dry and it looks like new. The quality is exceptional. 

The Approach is less expensive than the Palisades, but it does not have removable bags. If that's not that important to you, that would be the way to go, IMO. The capacity is slightly less than the Palisades, but still plenty. I use Platypus bottles in them, a 1 liter fits easily on each side with room for lots more. 

And it's worth it to shop around, I've bought all of my Ruffwear packs pretty deeply discounted. Here is Halo modeling her Approach pack:


----------



## Blackfootwolf (Oct 1, 2017)

I have two different “tactical” style harnesses on my shepherds, a Defender harness from K9 Tactical Gear and a SSD Modular Patrol harness from EliteK9. Both are Molle compatible, which is what I wanted, and keep the load more on their shoulders. But the prices on these are high, especially the Defender, the SSD is half as much, they are comparable in looks to the OneTigris Dog Harness “03” which is much less expensive but I don’t know about their quality. I’m not a fan of the “full back” tactical harnesses, they just look uncomfortable to me, and I don’t have them carrying so much gear that I would need all that room. Basically my GSD’s carry water, snacks and a first aid kit set up just for them. Their food (which is freeze dried and not that much added weight) I carry with me in my pack. Once I get photo privileges I’ll post pics.


----------

